# My 2015 season has started



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

I have finished my haunt setup for this year and opened it today for the public. 
The yard will be open from today until November 7 and this every wendsday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday. 
Last year we had 731 visitors and this year I am hoping for 1000 visitors, which is a lot for a country whiteout a Halloween tradition.

Here are some daylight pictures : Halloween 2015 by Ronny Noben | Photobucket

IMG_20151003_190800_zpsajtyt7sn.jpg Photo by Noben | Photobucket

IMG_20151003_191435_zpshdjj6y8t.jpg Photo by Noben | Photobucket

I will try for some night pictures later 
First I need to fix a few hickups


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like you put in plenty of work that should net some happy or scared people


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I had no idea you were in Belgium, kudos, your work/haunt is fantastic!!! I've always been such a fan! Clap, Clap, Clap!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work!
So cool that you start your haunt so early, and end it in November


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Tnx, I have to let the haunt be so long, I have built the whole thing by myself, there is simply not another fool like me around and to this for just a few days wouldn't be worth it to me. 
The construction and setup took me whole September to do (every weekend)


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

Happy haunting Roadkill..


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is my 3 minutes of fame on Belgium television, I look and sound like a idiot 
www.een.be/mediatheek/1036070


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great job, roadkill! I don't think you sounded or looked like an idiot at all


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

So, Last night was the last night the yard was open, we had 616 visitors since October 3 (open on Wednesdays and weekends) and 203 visitors on Halloween, considering the bad weather we had the last month I am still happy with it.
time to break it down and store it all


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Awesome! I see your are using plastic wall panels, what are you doing for your roof, and how does it do for when it rains? This year I used a huge 30x30 tarp slanted pitch to go over our 20x20 maze and it worked great, i see where i can even improve it, and its still up now as that was the reason to give us some lax time in taking down so we didnt have to rush the next day to break everything down and have a big ol unorganized mess to sort through the next year that takes time to determine whats what.

Do you charge a fee or completely free?


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

I used plywood on the roof and covered it with plastic.
the roof-panels are placed on a little slope so there is no water on it.
worked perfectly 

admission is free but there was a pot for donations and I suggested 1 dollar per person, about 85% have donated.


----------

